# Go Fish camera



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this underwater camera, attaches to line while fishing, but unlike a Water Wolf cam also has WiFi, so you can view on your phone while still on the water. Any info appreciated.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a Water Wolf Camera and it works great , I also have a GoFish on order yes it will work with wifi but only if the camera is on the surface , under the water it will not work !!


----------

